# new program: PC 1 Click Diagnostics



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi,
I wonder if anyone has recieved an offer to order a program called PC 1 Click Diagnostics. They offer a free check of your computer (I ran it, found 149 things wrong with mine...incredible!)
I did not order the program, I started to think, maybe this is an invitation to a virus...I uninstalled the free one.
If anyone knows about this program please send your feed back my way...if I really have so many things wrong with my system, I'd like to fix them.
Or, if anyone can recommend a program (free or on the cheap) that will diagnose my comuter and fix the problems...I would sure appreciate it.
Thank you


----------



## Big Bob97838 (Mar 3, 2003)

you might try pcpitstop


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by joanied:_
> *Hi,
> I wonder if anyone has recieved an offer to order a program called PC 1 Click Diagnostics. They offer a free check of your computer (I ran it, found 149 things wrong with mine...incredible!)
> I did not order the program, I started to think, maybe this is an invitation to a virus...I uninstalled the free one. *


hi joanied...

If you've already installed and ran the program ... and then started to think about the posibility that you might have opened a door for a virus ... and since you didn't order the program... then if it was a bad program then it's done it's thing  and if not then you're very fortunate. 

I did a Google Search for ... PC 1 Click Diagnostics ... and I turned tthis up...

http://www.tufftest.com/faq.htm

#1-PC Diagnostics Company .... I guess that may be one and the same company but you'll know when you see what it looks like in the link.

Good Luck....

DS


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

DS,
Thanks for doing that search...I was going to, but didn't know what to look for! 
That is the web site...the reason I got parinoid was when I clicked on their link it took forever to load...in fact, it took soooooo long, that is when I decided to delete the entire thing....I think I did get lucky it wasn't a virus...looks like this company is legit, so maybe I will order their program to get rid of these 149 things wrong.
Sometimes I wonder if these computer diagnostic checks are for real...like, what would stop them from telling you that your computer needs help, but it really doesn't ???
How can we know for sure...ya got any feedback for that?
Someone also posted I should try PCPitstop... I use thier service on a regular basis, but maybe it isn't as aggressive at finding things wrong as a program such as PC1Click??
Please advise if you can.
Thanks a ton.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

*Sometimes I wonder if these computer diagnostic checks are for real...like, what would stop them from telling you that your computer needs help, but it really doesn't ???*

I'd suggest waiting before you buy any software that "claims" to repair some 149 problems in any PC .... the last one of those programs that I worked with suggested things like "fonts can be set to smoothing" 

You're already a member here at TSG and the folks here are very knowledable so post your concerns here and you'll find all the help you'll ever need to make your PC run top notch. 

DS


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Dark Star,
Thanks....The thing is, I don't know what problems may be lurking within my machine.... I use PCPitStop, but sometimes I just don't understand the results.
I know I can ask specific questions here...but, if you can recommend a good program that will fix problems, I sure would appreciate it.
Thanks so much for your help & time.
I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

I understand joanied  ermmmmm or at least I think that I know what it is that you're getting at when you ask .... *if you can recommend a good program that will fix problems* 
I don't know of any software that will repair problems on a PC ... at least not that I would rely on to make across the system changes in order to make things 100% in working order along with safe and secure. 
I'm not saying that the "miracle" software package is not available for all I know it may well be, but from what I've seen these programs tend to crash the OS or make it unstable... perhaps someone else in here will be able to endorse a program that is the "do all fix all" or whatever.

I'd say until such time that you get a couple of positive opinions about any one particular "do all fix all" program it wouldnt hurt to do as Big Bob97838 suggested earlier on since you've used pcpitstop you can ask in here as to what its saying and what it may suggest as a fix ... I'm not exactly sold on pcpitstop but it's a start.

however.... here's another suggestion ... Go to http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/ and download StartUp List 1.52 ... run it and post the results in the Security Forum so that we can get a closer look at it. You may have things in there that are really a problem both in system performance and in security issues and we can help you to get them cleaned out of your system.

What kind of puter do you have? 
What OS? 
Are you on dialup or DSL or a Cable connect? 
What if any A/V program do you use? and if you do is it one that you keep updated? 
Do you have a good firewall installed?

DS


----------



## rogerpost (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks: I was wondering about the same program. It found more problems on my computer I did not want to use it until I found out more about the company and so far the information has been almost non existant. which tells me I do not want to run it.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rogerpost:_
> *Thanks: I was wondering about the same program. It found more problems on my computer I did not want to use it until I found out more about the company and so far the information has been almost non existant. *


You're welcome 



> _Originally posted by rogerpost:_*which tells me I do not want to run it. *


A wise move indeed. 

Ds


----------



## KEITHANTHONY (May 1, 2003)

Hi all in this Forum.

I tried PC1 Click with the all too familiar 'stunning' results where you find you have more errors than you have computer.

It would be interesting to find how many errors it would report from a simple bistable device such as a light switch.  or electric shaver.

A quick review of their web site showed no service back up system or phone number which instantly made me smell a rat.

Later on I tried lurkhere and downloaded spybot.

I got the recommendation from one of the threads here so I went for it. Unfortunately it brought my puter to it's knees it was taking half an hour to open a program after the first run.

So now my pc is repartitioned and reloaded but I have a sneeky suspicion that this time it was down to operator error (since I was the only one to have access to the little box o'tricks.

I still have the setup file safely in quarrantine and would like to try it again. If any one knows where I may have tripped up  I'd be obliged. BTW I'm running dual boot system with ME and 2000 professional with a 500Mhz AMD K6 128 MB ram


----------



## rogerpost (Jan 17, 2003)

I think you will have better luck if you start a new thread with the title SPYBOT.

I have not heard about that I use Ad-Aware to clean spyware off my computer have used it for years and it seems to work well.


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi to all the replies..especially Darkstar..
I read a post from one of you that did go to lurkhere...and had a problem with his computer after he ran the program... so now I am a little afrraid to try it...
I have a HP Pavillion. I run Windows98 2nd edition (I think it's 6.0)
I use Outlook Express.
Thru an upgrade I have 128RAM
I don't know what OS is??
I use 56K dial up (no choice in this rural area)
I have Norton Cleansweep/smart sweep
McAfee Anti Virus (Updated edition)..including their security protection, Firewall.
I have (and use daily, also check for updates daily)...SpyBot & Adaware...and also, for popups..POW
I use Trend Micro's free virus scan on a regular basis.

If you think I should go ahead and try lurkhere...please say so and I will go there ASAP.... I need help finding whatever is lurking...none of the programs i run, as staed above, have found anything...yesterday after using sprybot's Immune button it did block about 58 new nasties....but my computer is still acting strange...especiaslly the fact it begins dial up before i click to open up Outlook Express, and I get errors, both Outlook express and also Microsoft, and sometimes when the Microsoft error box comes up, after I click to close that box, Yhaoo (my home page) will come up...I can close it and return to the e mail...ggggrrr!
I am a computer semi-dummy...so whatever else you need form me in the way of info...please, keep it as simple as you can.
Thank you, and sorry this post is so long...I will wait a reply from someone before i try the lurkhere program.
I appreciate all this help!


----------



## KEITHANTHONY (May 1, 2003)

Hi Joanied I've seen several good reports on Spybot and have noticed that if you go to CNET and download, the file has a different name to the one I downloaded from Lurke Here.

I believe I may have used a malicious clone from Lurke Here I would sugest avoiding it if the file is called ssd12.

The file from CNET is called Spybotsd12.exe and CNET say it is excellant. I can't tell you any more because it is still waiting for me to open it up from my downloaded software.

I hope that helps and I hope I don't get sued by Lurke Here as I'm not certain I didn't use the system incorrectly.


----------



## KEITHANTHONY (May 1, 2003)

Sorry Joanied forgot the link for you.

CNET SPYBOT


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Thankyou...
I just came from the lurkhere web site..in fact, joined the forum there...i saw the program link on the page, but started reading posts instead...
Now I am a little confused...
you are saying I need to download the program at CNET?? if the prgram has ssd12...do not use it?
Are you saying the one listed at lurkhere is a no-no??
If you can clarify all this...please do...meantime, I will do nothing yet....
fact is, I am not sure i will get anything done today except read posts and get suggestions/advice...once I download I'l need time to follow thru...
we will be moving cattle today (wild wyoming)...so may not have time...but please, do reply with anything else you might want me to know.
Thanks keithanthony...
oh..almost forgot...this Spybotsd12.exe.... what is that?? I have Spybot installed and checked for updates just now...is is a different spybot than I am running...or the same thing, with a different name because it comes thru from the CNET site??
Confused & bewildered!!!
joanied


----------



## KEITHANTHONY (May 1, 2003)

Hi Joanied

What happened the moment I used the Lurk here rendition of the Spybot program was that my PC went feet up. It apparently took up 100 % of the processor time and the system slowed to a crawl not quite crashed but useless.

When I look at the name CNET I have more confidence than Lurke Here! I'm gonna try the programme right now and assuming I don't get the same results as before I'll report back to you.

If I can't get back to you It is because my system is being reloaded again.

Wish me luck.


----------



## KEITHANTHONY (May 1, 2003)

Hi Joanied all AOK!

I'm plzd to rpt. Use the CNET link I used Spybot this time without incident apart from 13 pieces of spyware that it located and as you can see I am still up and running.

I recomend that before running it for the first time click on the update link on the opening screen to make sure you have 100% of the system which will include an updated help file.

Use the help and short tutorial (minutes) before you start.

When you have done a scan click in the table with red ticks and a pop up will describe each ofending item.

All I have to say is Phew my faith in spybot is restored but I'm none to sure what happened with Lurke Here version.

Make sure you read what it has to say about Ad aware if you use it. Ad aware may think that Spybot is an intruder.

BFN


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi keithanthony,
Thanks...whew is right...glad you got your stuff all sorted out.
Just got back from our cattle drive...
I have one (dumb) question...what program at CNET am I looking to download??
I have Spybot already installed...so you need to clarify for me (told ya, I am a computer dummy type!!)
I think you are online...so I'll post this & wait.
Thanks...you are a hero!!


----------



## rogerpost (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like I should download Spybot.

Thanks for taking the time to tell us about it.


----------



## rogerpost (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi. 
Not Keith but I just went to the download site he recommended and it says that you should upgrade to this version if you do not have this version.

As I do not have it I am not sure how you check for the version that you have. But most software either tells you on the splash screen or you click on Help and then on About which usually is the last item on the help menu


----------



## KEITHANTHONY (May 1, 2003)

Hi Joanied

The CNET LINK is in my earlier mail for your convenience I know it works so I suggest you download it. Once you are at the opening screen of Spybot and before doing a scan download the further updates from Spybots opening screen as suggested by Spybot.

Read the 2 minute tutorial and take a look at the help file before running the system. When it pulls out all the spy's click on them in the table and a pop up tells you what they are so that you can decide whether to have Spybot remove them.

CNET SPYBOT LINK HERE


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi keithanthony,
Thanks...whew is right...glad you got your stuff all sorted out.
Just got back from our cattle drive...
I have one (dumb) question...what program at CNET am I looking to download??
I have Spybot already installed...so you need to clarify for me (told ya, I am a computer dummy type!!)
I think you are online...so I'll post this & wait.
Thanks...you are a hero!!


----------



## KEITHANTHONY (May 1, 2003)

Well Thank you kindly M'aam, a hero! who me?


----------



## KEITHANTHONY (May 1, 2003)

This link will start CNET spybot DOWNLOAD


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks again hero dude!!
I am heading on over to cnet now, and will take care of business..I appreciate your help & hope your day is way cool!!
You don't need to reply again...but, you'll be the first to know if I mess up!
Life sure would be nicer if we could do something to rid ourselves of all these nasty people out there in cyberland that have nothing better to do than plant spyware in our systems... I first became aware of this problem when I discovered secret links on my web site...these links went to some nasty places...ggggrrrr!
joanied


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi darkstar & everyone else that replies...
I've been over to the e mail section of the forum... I have gone to lurkhere & downloaded & ran that startup list program.
I have the results posted over there...if you'd like to have a look.
I appreciate all your help...Thank you!!


----------



## squitti (May 29, 2003)

Keith,

I've downloaded Spybot from CNET but when I attempt to install it I get a message saying it's not a valid Win 32 program?!

Do you know what's up?

Thanks


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Ssandra will make system recommendations (for free), but you may want to double check some suggestions with ppl here prior to making radical changes.


----------



## squitti (May 29, 2003)

Bassetman,

I've looked through the internet and the tech guy members and I haven't been able to find Ssandra, can you help me out on this.

Thanks again


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Hopefully you can get it from here http://www.sisoftware.net/

Let me know if it doesn't work for you.

John


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

tufftest has been around for years i used it on 98 and found it good tool to dioagnose faults.i got it from one of those pc magazine disks but you had to buy the super dupa version


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

I would like everyone to know i got SpybotS&D & Adaware installed and all is well.
No nasties lurking ect... I hope everyone else, like squitti, has been able to download the prgram.
Thanks for your help...and I guess I am outta here!!
Have a good one everyone!!


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by joanied:_
> *I would like everyone to know i got SpybotS&D & Adaware installed and all is well.
> No nasties lurking ect... I hope everyone else, like squitti, has been able to download the prgram.
> Thanks for your help...and I guess I am outta here!!
> Have a good one everyone!! *


joanied,

Well I'm glad to see you finally did it. 
... a side note, just be sure that you keep both of em updated same as you're keeping your A/V program updated  it's really important ya know.

DS wonders why joanied waited so long to download these things since he had suggested it to her back in  March

Cheers 

DS


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by joanied:_
> *Hi to all the replies..especially Darkstar..
> I read a post from one of you that did go to lurkhere...and had a problem with his computer after he ran the program... so now I am a little afrraid to try it...
> ...I will wait a reply from someone before i try the lurkhere program.
> I appreciate all this help! *


oooops joanied, I sorry I didnt see this before ... my bad 

Well I'm glad all is well now 

DS


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi DS,
better late than never...eh!!
Programs are working fine, my computer is fine (and I ain't gonna touch anything!!!) and I guess all is well.
Thanks for you suggestions and help...
and yep, I do check for updates a few times a week.
Have a great day, DS...and no reply needed for this post...I will be extremely busy this week, so may not get back here.
Thanks again!!


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joanied:_
> *Hi DS,
> better late than never...eh!!
> Programs are working fine, my computer is fine (and I ain't gonna touch anything!!!) and I guess all is well.
> ...


----------



## topprops (Jun 7, 2003)

so no one has really tried it. that is paid the 29.95 for the 7 day key, or the $119.95 for the 1 year key.

to me the real test would be to run a good benchmarking software that records your results. then run the pc 1 click, and then rerun benchmark and compare the results. 

also be interested in seeing if you ran the test on a fresh install of windows with no other software installed. just to see how many problems it finds.

I don't like that there is no phone number to call. But I may go for the 7 day key, just to see how what it does. I'll probably use a windows installation on a multi-boot computer that I don't care about having to reformat the drive or not.

But I was hoping someone had some experience with this software.

btw: I like norton's win doctor, and pc mechanic

thanks

jon


----------



## topprops (Jun 7, 2003)

I check on tufftest web site that was mentioned earlier as the probable vendor of pc 1 click. I could find no connection between the two. I have downloaded the tufftest software to see if it is any good, but I don't think they are related to the pc 1 click people.

I did notice another like on google http://www.pcdocrx.net

This looks just like pc 1 click. same appoarch. different web page. same pricing structure. $29.95, $119.95

very similar look to the software testing screens.

pc doctor oncall only came up with 16 errors, while pc 1 click cam up with 238 errors.

haven't found any other references to pc 1 click other than here.

thanks

jon


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi,
Did you read the post about writting to the CA Justice dept about PC1Click???
They are not a reputable company. 
The address to write to is: CA.Dept.Of Justice
Public Inquiry Unit
POB 944255
Sacramento, CA 94244
I don't quite understand your post...have you downloaded PC1Click?? Hope not...or are you 'investigating' the program and the 'vendors' that carry it??

Good Luck...


----------



## topprops (Jun 7, 2003)

I didn't see that post. is it in this thread. thought I read them all. some diverged onto spybot. 

I downloaded the testing software for pc 1click, and pc doctor oncall. pc 1 click seems to be evolved from pc doctor oncall.

I ran the testing software, but I did not buy the unlock key and did not run the fixes. 

Before I did I checked on google for information. I saw the posts here. 

I didn't see the information about them not being reputable, but lack of phone number, and odd pricing format has lead me to be wary of them.

I also checked whois on both web sites. pc doctor oncall was some guy in florida, pc 1 click was some guy in england. not a good sign. 

so I stopped there. 

The errors the software are finding are probably bogus. As are the fixes as well, but we will never know unless someone tests it. Doesn't seem like anyone here has.

thanks

jon


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

jon,

Your 'radar' is good...stay away from PC1Click...don't know about the other one...I don't think anyone is brave enough (or fool enough) to test it out...but on various other forums relating to these things...everyone seems aware of PC1Click...
I wish I could point you in the exact direction for all the posts...but I go to several of these forums, and I think maybe I get confused as to where what questions are posted...aaaaarrrggghh! 

Anyway... 'nough said I guess... unless you have something to add!
Have a good one!!


----------



## MELNASCAR (Jul 3, 2003)

:up: FOR ALL THE COMMENTS I READ ON THE FIX YOUR COMPUTER. I HAD ONLY 102 ERRORS IN MY COMPUTER AND SOME OF YOU HAD OVER 149 . OH ME OH MY!!!
FUNNY THING THOUGH I HAD THE 1CLICK PAGE OPENED, WHEN THE FUNNY THING WAS I RAN INTO ALL YOUR INPUT. THE PAGE I WAS ON TOLD ME THAT IT WOULD COST ME WELL OVER 125 US DOLLARS TO PURCHASE THE DEVICE......GUESS WHAT????
I LOOKED AT THE PRICE AND BACK AT MY COMPUTER AND MY COMPUTER SAID AND I QUOTE: "I'M OK NOW    .
SO NOT ONLY DID I NOT GET IT BECAUSE OF THE PRICE, ALL OF YOU NICE FOLKS TALKED ME OUT OF GETTING IT ALSO.

A PERSON AT MY JOB SOLVED THIS WHOLE SITUATION FOR US.
TAKE YOUR COMPUTER TO A COMPUTER PLACE AND SPEND MY-(OUR) ON JUST HAVING IT CLEANED WELL AND UPGRADED. 
THEY SAID THAT ALL THESE DICKS ARE USELESS AND EVEN THOUGH WE SELL THEM (DO NOT BUY THEM) 
THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR INPUT AND I'M TAKING THEIR ADVICE.


----------



## Don Emanuel (Jul 24, 2003)

Oh dear, having recently bought the 7 day PC 1 Click (it runs out today) was going to purchase the annual subscription as the deal seemed quite good $89 less the $24 I've just spent on the 7 day version.

I had 429 errors (so they say) and I was suffering from loads of freezes which was really bugging me. I let the program fix my problems and was left with just two, one high and one medium severity. When I ran the program again the same two problems came up. I therefore used the online support. This worked really well and was told that the problems were not particularly worriesome but were left over from a previously uninstalled program. They also told me how to get rid of the two oustanding problems. They also sent me an e-mail with the text of my online help, now I've never experienced that before.

I must admit though that my freezes seemed to have stopped and I can only put it down to the "fixes".

I think after reading all this stuff I may hold on the years subscription.


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Welcome Don, I think maybe you should hold off on buying into the yr sub....I suppose you have read all the posts about this program...maybe, and I mean maybe...since everyone in cyber space has complained about 1 Click, they have gotten their act together & have decided it best to get legit...but I would not trust them...too many people have had problems with them & been ripped off.
I am far far far from an expert on anyhting computer...but the experts will tell you to stay away from that program.
When ever you need help...this is the place to ask for it...
best of luck to you


----------



## Padalsand (Jul 25, 2003)

I did order the 7 day trial version. I, too, had hundreds of things wrong with my computer. It said it fix them, but I do not see any difference in the running of my computer. I am glad I tried it, but would not buy the year program. I do intend to remove it today even though I have a few days left on the trial version. I do not think its worth putting it on.:down:


----------



## rogerpost (Jan 17, 2003)

You are braver than I was. When it said it found all those errors I thought. NO WAY was I going to try that until I found out what it had done to other peoples computers.


----------



## Don Emanuel (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks guys, I just maybe have saved some money and potential problems. I only found this web site because I wanted to find out more about the Company before I purchased the annual program. I'm glad I did.


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

hey guys,
I'd say you did the smart thing...that program has told everyone their computer had hundreds of problems... if they did have all those problems, even as a self-professed computer dummy...I knew my machine would not be working at all...DUH!!
Down with PC1Click!!!


----------



## roperrhino (Jul 25, 2003)

Well, like some other people who posted in here I am pretty computer illiterate. I got that 1click offer and ran a test and had over 400 errors on my laptop! Of course, the fact that it has been crashing as of late didn't help. I went to go to the order page for the company and got page cannot be displayed and so I tried google and voila! Here I am! Thanks to all of you who took the time to not only post about this company, but to also offer alternate sites to check up on my computer!

I have used www.trendmicro.com for a free online scan in the last and that has worked well for me if anyone is interested there. For those of you who said that you lost money....I noticed that one person posted that the company was in Florida. If that is the case then the state attorneys general would probably LOVE to know of anything that the company is doing like this. If they turn up in another state, same thing. Also, the FTC may be another way to go, but for starters I would surely recommend the state attorneys general.

That is not only a way to get after the company (which may still be operating considering that I just got that e-mail offer today) but it will also throw up a red flag on that owner's name so anywhere in the US that he goes and anything he attaches his name too will be wwatched a bit closer. I may not have all the computer sense in the world (or any for that matter) but I can surely lead a couple of people in the business sense. 
-JOHN


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

John,
Good idea. I am going to take it a step further...and hope everyone will see this post...
if someone here could start a petition list that everyone signs, then send it to an attorney general or whomever..maybe that would be a good start to putting this PC1Click out of business.
I wouldn't know how to go about doing this, and if I did don't have time now (we farm here and are into a harvest)...but I would sign the petition...
does anyone have an idea about doing this??
Have a good day, John... maybe someone will get the ball rolling!


----------



## roperrhino (Jul 25, 2003)

If you are wanting to get the ball rolling on something against this company I may be able to lead you. As far as a petition goes, you pretty much already have one in all the posts here.

Now, if this company is Florida based then you can go to http://myfloridalegal.com/ to contact the Florida Attorney General Charlie Crist. That is the home page for the Florida State Attorney General and I'm sure there is some way on there to contact him. Simply provide some info from your own story and a link to this page. If they have reason enough to truly start to investigate this company then I'm quite sure they will (also assuming it is a FL company).

Just provide them with a professional, accurate and detailed explaination of your experience with the company and why you believe it is performing illegal tasks. Again, I hope this all helps any or all of you who are wanting to get money back and stop whoever is behind all of this. Have an outstanding day!

-JOHN


----------



## roperrhino (Jul 25, 2003)

Look around that site for 2 seconds and see look at what you find!!! The following is something I just copied from the site....

If you believe that you are the victim of a scam or fraud, please call the Attorney General's toll free hotline at 1-866-9-NO-SCAM (or 1-866-966-7226).

Happy dialing!!!

-JOHN


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

John,
Thank you.... I may call that number...as I said before, we farm here, so I simply don't have the time now...maybe someone else will pick up on this and get things going....if not, guess it may have to wait a few weeks...meantime, if you want to do one more thing about this...you can maybe do a separate post with a subject line that will alert everyone here to that phone # and web site address...
then you can go about your business...didn't mean to take up your time with all this...but since folks are still falling for this 'scam'...it is time to act on it...but bad timing for me...our harvest is too time consuming ect....by the way..if you drink beer...pop open a Bud...we grow malt barley for Budweiser!!!
Have a great day!
PS... I see you are in NY...I am from NY...and proud of it...Brooklyn...where are you??


----------



## Marnzz (Aug 3, 2003)

I ordered the 1 week pc1click for 29.95 and it worked well. I then ordered the 1yr version and my PC crashed... I have tried on numerous occasions to contact PC1Click to either get a refund or for support to redownload the product......I can not get a reply from them....My advice steer clear of PC1Click.... .....I wish I had!!!

Marnzz


----------



## jmvgpartner (Sep 21, 2003)

Every one don't use this program. It doesn't work as we can expect. I suggest you to use the Noston system works 2003 program. It worked and works very well on my PC.
Also, if anyone have the Norton Antivirus, at the moment that you install the NSW, ............. jejeje. Tray to install it, and you'll see...


----------

